# land of giants pit bulls



## Rednoseboy239 (Jul 30, 2013)

juss a though have anyone ever heard of this bloodline ? any info about it?


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

now i do remember seeing this kennel advertised back in the day,
dont believed many messed with them


----------



## Rednoseboy239 (Jul 30, 2013)

i just bought a puppy about 2 months ago hes pretty well behaved loves to play and doesnt fear much he has funny personailty


----------



## Pee Wee (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm currently living in Chicago I want a real pit bull where can I go that's good

peewee


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Pee Wee said:


> I'm currently living in Chicago I want a real pit bull where can I go that's good
> 
> peewee


Depends on what you want..... I'm in ill. Give me an idea what u want. Ban dog, bully, apbt. Bloodlines, what u want to dp with the dog (ie wp, show, family pet) and I'll shiot u some info.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah let us know! I always have dogs that need homes


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Pee Wee said:


> I'm currently living in Chicago I want a real pit bull where can I go that's good
> 
> peewee


Actually please start a new thread so as not to threadjack this one.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Rednoseboy239 said:


> juss a though have anyone ever heard of this bloodline ? any info about it?


 Go far enough back there's some McCoy blood , personally I think given the structure there's a Dane or three hiding in the woodpile.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

There has been a few threads about this on here already. use search box. not my cup tea..but some may like them fine.you got a pedigree or pic of the youngin?
I know the fella that breeds them couldnt make a stand on another forum, just do some research.
Who cares what anyone else thinks anyways - you have a pup that you must love, after all you bought it right?


----------

